# (Closed for now) Take One Leave One Event- Galaxy Flooring, Pink Drink Machine, Fortune Teller Set etc



## Ariellati (Apr 16, 2020)

Update: Done for now. Thank you to everyone who participated! There are some really generous people out there c:
Hopefully I can do another one of these soon!

Hello all!

This is my first time hosting this type of event, hopefully it'll be a good time.

If you don't know what this is, it's where you take as many items as you want but you leave as many items as you're taking! Thus the take one leave one part c:

No entry fee's! Just want this to be fun, but feel free to tip if you'd like c:

Rules:

-If you take an item, leave an item in its place. You can take as many as you want, but you have to leave just as many
-If interested *please leave a comment down below with your* *player and island name* and I'll pm you a dodo code
-If pm'd please hurry to get here so I don't have anyone waiting
-*If you take more than what you leave I will end the session right away and end this event*
-I will take 2 people at a time
-You're welcome to shop at my Nook's Cranny and Able sisters but *please don't take more than 10mins* in total while you're in my town

Kicks is here too c:
I will be wearing a Captain's hat
My town is Wistfulpie

Some items up for grabs from me:
-Galaxy flooring item
-Pink drink machine item
-Red fortune teller set item
-Star fragments (Aries, large and regular)
-99k bells
-NMT's
-Random clothing items
-Random items
-Random DIY's



Spoiler: Example of what to expect


----------



## Divinus (Apr 16, 2020)

I would like to visit please


----------



## lizardon (Apr 16, 2020)

Do I have to wrap them?


----------



## biksoka (Apr 16, 2020)

Okay if I come?

Edit: oops, hit too quick. Player name Rei. Island name Crowne


----------



## Ariellati (Apr 16, 2020)

lizardon said:


> Do I have to wrap them?


No need! I can wrap them c:


----------



## lizardon (Apr 16, 2020)

Ariellati said:


> No need! I can wrap them c:


I will bring some cool stuff over


----------



## Ariellati (Apr 16, 2020)

Divinus said:


> I would like to visit please





lizardon said:


> I will bring some cool stuff over


Please let me know your player name and island name and I'll pm you guys a dodo code!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



biksoka said:


> Okay if I come?
> 
> Edit: oops, hit too quick. Player name Rei. Island name Crowne


Pm'd you!


----------



## lizardon (Apr 16, 2020)

Ariellati said:


> Please let me know your player name and island name and I'll pm you guys a dodo code!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020
> 
> ...



Lizardon from Newport

Going to leave 3 Antique items, 1 Cute item, and a Chalkboard.
Good luck guys


----------



## infamant (Apr 16, 2020)

Infamant from Psyche! Sounds fun


----------



## HermitBear (Apr 16, 2020)

Cool! Let me know if I can participate!

Hermit from Shamballa


----------



## Leann (Apr 16, 2020)

Ariellati said:


> Hello all!
> 
> This is my first time hosting this type of event, hopefully it'll be a good time.
> 
> ...



can i come?

Evilann from Dou Dou Island


----------



## Jas (Apr 16, 2020)

i'd love to come! (jas from gelsey bay)


----------



## Legoshii (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to visit please... April of Flameroot


----------



## Midnnaa (Apr 16, 2020)

hey! Id love to join, Jess from lurelin. Lmk!


----------



## Ariellati (Apr 16, 2020)

lizardon said:


> I will bring some cool stuff over





infamant said:


> Infamant from Psyche! Sounds fun



Pm'ing you both the dodo code!


----------



## hailee (Apr 16, 2020)

I would love to visit!

Edit: Hailee from Ivory Isle!


----------



## Ariellati (Apr 16, 2020)

HermitBear said:


> Cool! Let me know if I can participate!
> 
> Hermit from Shamballa





Leann said:


> can i come?
> 
> Evilann from Dou Dou Island



Pm'ing you both the dodo code ! Let me just finish wrapping the items people brought c:


----------



## infamant (Apr 16, 2020)

Ariellati said:


> Pm'ing you both the dodo code!


Super fun idea! Thank u!


----------



## Leann (Apr 16, 2020)

ok! ^-^


----------



## doofcake (Apr 16, 2020)

o if there's still room i'm game! 
cuppycake~ from >> O3O  <<


----------



## Jesseluvsbts (Apr 16, 2020)

Ariellati said:


> Hello all!
> 
> This is my first time hosting this type of event, hopefully it'll be a good time.
> 
> ...


Id like to visit


----------



## Ariellati (Apr 16, 2020)

Jas said:


> i'd love to come! (jas from gelsey bay)


Pm'ing you the dodo code c:


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 16, 2020)

if you're still open, id like to join !


----------



## icyii (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I come? Lydia from Stardust


----------



## Ariellati (Apr 16, 2020)

Legoshii said:


> I'd like to visit please... April of Flameroot





Midnnaa said:


> hey! Id love to join, Jess from lurelin. Lmk!



Hiya! Pm'ing you both the dodo code
Sorry for the wait!


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 16, 2020)

Is this still going on? Can I come? 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020

Saros from Cassiopeia


----------



## Ariellati (Apr 16, 2020)

doofcake said:


> o if there's still room i'm game!
> cuppycake~ from >> O3O  <<





Jesseluvsbts said:


> Id like to visit



Hiya! Pm'ing you both in a bit the dodo code!
Sorry for the wait c:


----------



## Foxadee (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to come if there's room! Helena from Traverse


----------



## Biancasbotique (Apr 16, 2020)

ooo can i have the pink drink machine?


----------



## Ariellati (Apr 16, 2020)

Akira-chan said:


> if you're still open, id like to join !


Yes! Pm'ing you the dodo code c:


----------



## JaneIIe (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi! This sounds like a fun thing to do! If it’s still happening, I’d love to come and participate ^^ my ign is Janelle and I’m from Peony Isle


----------



## Ariellati (Apr 16, 2020)

icyii said:


> Can I come? Lydia from Stardust





KeatAlex said:


> Is this still going on? Can I come?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020
> 
> Saros from Cassiopeia





Foxadee said:


> I'd like to come if there's room! Helena from Traverse


Hi all! I will be letting all of you come if you're  still interested c: just pm me as I will be locking the thread 
sorry for the wait and thank you!


----------

